
Sony CEO steps down to join Snapchat - dvdhnt
https://qz.com/885550/sony-sne-ceo-michael-lynton-is-stepping-down-to-be-chairman-of-snapchat-owners-snap/
======
werber
I know he's not the CTO but this still feels wrong for a platform for sharing
private media.

